# Sunday Wade



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Picked up a few throwing Soft-Dines and other swim tails. Action was over as quickly as it began. Super low tides.


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Forgot to mention that all fish were caught on my new Curado 150 DC. Sweet reel but it sounds like a jet taking off when you cast. Oh and contrary to what some may believe it is not backlash proof. But the Digital Control(DC) does help.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Dang, nice stringer! Lots of people killing it the last week. I'm not finding any reds mixed with trout lately, so that's really a nice bunch of fish.

Do you think that noise is something that's going to work its way out, or that you're going to get used to? I've had some noisy-casting reels, but none that I would describe that way. And even those annoyed me to no end. I guess if everything else about the reel was exceptional, I might learn to just live with it, but I'd rather not.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Day-Yum TO! Well your top dog for Sunday stringers so far Lol. And hooking up on lots of fish in waist deep with a soft-dine(or any suspending bait) is a feeling hard to beat! I caught about four reds Sunday mixed in with the trout but they were all about a foot long Ugg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

POCJETTY: I don't think the noise will work itself out. I think it is just the way it was built. There is no battery to operate the DC. Instead the shaft turning acts like a little generator or magnito to power the DC chip. I think it sounds cool. Makes you feel like you are really doing something when you make a long cast. Smooth drag too. I just hope it holds up well in salt water because I was getting mixed signals when I researched whether it was designed for salt water use or not.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

troutout, was that you out there? 
there was some dude standing about 20ft from me at one point.
thought it mighta been you but wasnt sure


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Nah I don't like company.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

TroutOut said:


> POCJETTY: I don't think the noise will work itself out. I think it is just the way it was built. There is no battery to operate the DC. Instead the shaft turning acts like a little generator or magnito to power the DC chip. I think it sounds cool. Makes you feel like you are really doing something when you make a long cast. Smooth drag too. I just hope it holds up well in salt water because I was getting mixed signals when I researched whether it was designed for salt water use or not.


Thanks. I hope you'll follow up somewhere down the road. I put a lot of weight in reviews/comments from real fishermen, in real life conditions.


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Follow up on Curado 150 DC. I returned it yesterday. Seemed to backlash too frequent unless I put it to the highest setting 3 or 4 and then could not get any distance. Got tired of the whirring sound it made every cast too like a reel low on oil. Anyway I picked a Lew's Custom Inshore Speed Spool SLP. Very lite weight. Can't wait to try it out. I will let you know how this one works out.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i'm jumpin' on the Lews wagon this week myself


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

TroutOut said:


> Follow up on Curado 150 DC. I returned it yesterday. Seemed to backlash too frequent unless I put it to the highest setting 3 or 4 and then could not get any distance. Got tired of the whirring sound it made every cast too like a reel low on oil. Anyway I picked a Lew's Custom Inshore Speed Spool SLP. Very lite weight. Can't wait to try it out. I will let you know how this one works out.


Thanks for the follow-up. The whirring noise would have bothered me, so it would have to be a lot better than what I'm using. And I'm not sure how it would do that. But I was really wondering about the fact that it only has 4 modes. If you had come back and raved about it, I might have taken a look out of curiosity. Truth is, I'm kind of glad you didn't.

I'm glad you were able to take it back after giving it a workout.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

TroutOut said:


> Follow up on Curado 150 DC. I returned it yesterday. Seemed to backlash too frequent unless I put it to the highest setting 3 or 4 and then could not get any distance. Got tired of the whirring sound it made every cast too like a reel low on oil. Anyway I picked a Lew's Custom Inshore Speed Spool SLP. Very lite weight. Can't wait to try it out. I will let you know how this one works out.


Ya the sound is from the reel generating power for the cpu and braking system. Canâ€™t get rid of that. The regular curado doesnâ€™t sound like that.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

mccain said:


> i'm jumpin' on the Lews wagon this week myself


you will not be disappointed


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

The "inshore" is one sweet reel and casts a mile.
Tight lines


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Go Team Lews. I am PO'd though because I missed the deadline to get my free hoodie($50.00 value) as part of a promotion program.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Lews ...



gotmuddy said:


> you will not be disappointed


^Ditto!!!


----------



## FlatsScout1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Wife and I have both been using Lew's Custom Inshore Speed Spools since last summer. We both love the reel. Braking system works much better for her than Shimano.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a variety of Lews. Just sent my sons Team Lews Lite back as it was making noise on casts as well. Called, they gave me a PO. I added a $25.00 check so they could perform a Yearly maintenance. Mailed reel, received it back in 2 weeks. 

Lew's customer service is great. 

My favorites are Custom Pro,Team Lews Lite, and the BB1 Pro. 

PS. They still have the promotions. Their hoodies are nice.


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

I was able to go to Lew's site directly and apply for the promo Hoodie. Also, Hats off to Cabela's. They have a 90 day no questions asked return policy. I also read that they give a limited lifetime warranty on Cabela's products. I am sure there is some fine print there that might exclude a lot of things hince the term Limited.


----------



## bxb05o (Feb 22, 2017)

Would yâ€™all recommend the lews custom over the 13 fishing concept? Iâ€™ve heard great things about both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

blackjack runner said:


> Lew's customer service is great.


absolutely. the side panel fell off last winter, and they sent me a new one for free, no questions asked.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Troutout


Before you go fishing go out to a field and learn what tension, and reel settings you need for the different baits and jig heads. It is an interesting outing. I cut the hooks off a ruined corky and few old assorted size jig heads with some plastics to see what settings work best with the different baits and weights. You can really fine tune the reel to the different weights before you get on the water. ;

I had marked off 35/40/45/50 yards to see the distance you can get.


You will love the Lews compared to the Shimanos though I have an old Superfree that I still use.


----------



## TTH (Apr 28, 2013)

bxb05o said:


> Would yâ€™all recommend the lews custom over the 13 fishing concept? Iâ€™ve heard great things about both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES!!

The Lew's Team Lite Speed Spool LFS series is the new "greenie" Curado In My Opinion.

https://www.lews.com/casting/teamlewslite


----------

